# Condition



## ThomasK

Are these three synonyms ? 
- sharat (or something the like - like 'constraint', I believe)
- koçul 
- zoruf

Could you comment on the roots of those words too ?


----------



## Melaike

They all sound Turkish but as a native speaker I can't recognise those words.

Edit: My sister who can speak Arabic told me that Zarf and Şart(shart) means the same thing.Koşul(koshul) is the Turkish equivalent of these words.

So we can say 

                  -şart
                  -koşul
                  -zarf

                            are synonymus


----------



## ThomasK

Melaike said:


> They all sound Turkish but as a native speaker I can't recognise those words.



I am afraid I have made a mistake. Those words have an Arabic origin, I am afraid... Or aren't they ?


----------



## ancalimon

"ko*ş*ul" is Turkish.  It means condition.
"şart" comes from Arabic.

Yes they are synonyms 

I don't recognize the other word.


----------



## Melaike

ThomasK said:


> I am afraid I have made a mistake. Those words have an Arabic origin, I am afraid... Or aren't they ?



Please read   my first post(edited).Yes two of them are Arabic loanwords


----------



## ThomasK

So 'zarf' is an existing word, isn't it ?


----------



## Melaike

Well ''Zarf'' means ''adverb'' or ''envelope'' in modern Turkish.I don't know how it was used in Ottoman Turkish.As I said before my sister is Arabic speaker so she could recognise that word but I couldn't.I think you should ask it to Arabic speakers


----------



## ecdadihifzeylerdi

Zarf also means condition, circumstances. That's the reason adverb is called as zarf.

There is one common phrase "Bu zaman zarfında" means "During this (period) of time". However you can also use it for place or a condition of the word it's modifying.


----------

